# Ravenloft: Calibans (A Race for DnD 5e) Is Now Available on the Dungeon Master's Guild



## Sunsword (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you want more races for your Dungeons & Dragons game?
Do you love Ravenloft and want to play through the Curse of Strahd?


Inside this PDF, you will find full details on Calibans, tortured souls who were marked by the Dark Powers of Ravenloft while still in their mother’s womb. Each has phyiscal disfigurements wholly distinct from the rest of their kin. But some of them are willing to stand against the darkness.


Caliban's are also presented with a stat block for use as a NPC or adversary.

The PDF is Available Here.


----------

